# Property Website



## Jock719 (Nov 7, 2013)

In my great search for properties, I have come across fotocasa.es. This website seems to contain a lot of affordable properties and I notice that there is a mortgage calculator, which helpfully gives an estimate of the monthly repayments for the asking price. My questions are, has anyone purchased via the site, and are the mortgage rates reflective of what one might reasonably expect , ( I presume the rates are for full time residents). Certainly, our spirits are buoyed by searching through all the lovely properties whilst sitting in wet, cold Scotland. Thanks in advance for any responses.

Ps my search relates to looking for a property in the island of Fuerteventura.


----------



## David1979 (Feb 15, 2013)

It just looks like hundreds of other sites that do the same thing really. 

You're looking at moving over here from Scotland I take it? I'm also from Scotland.


----------



## Jock719 (Nov 7, 2013)

That's what I thought David, at first glance it doesn't seem quite 'right'. Yes, we are moving to Fuerteventura, self, wife x2 kids and x2 dogs. !!


----------



## David1979 (Feb 15, 2013)

Jock719 said:


> That's what I thought David, at first glance it doesn't seem quite 'right'. Yes, we are moving to Fuerteventura, self, wife x2 kids and x2 dogs. !!


Nice one.

You got work sorted? Or are you retired? I don't mean to pry, but it's always good to know before anyone hands out advice on buying property here!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Jock719 said:


> That's what I thought David, at first glance it doesn't seem quite 'right'. Yes, we are moving to Fuerteventura, self, wife x2 kids and x2 dogs. !!


The website is a good one (see FAQ for a list of rental/purchase web sites) - I use it all the time to offer properties for rent as well as for sale. It's also one of the larger ones.


----------



## Jock719 (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks snikpoh, I didn't know what to make of it a first glance, but after studying the properties on offer it seems to be the ideal forum for a potential purchase. Certainly, we have found a handful of properties that fit our needs, and the mortgage calculator seems to be working on a residents mortgage rate which is far more favourable than what we were offered when we looked to buy to rent.

David, not retired! I am a professional landscape photographer by trade and the wife is an OU lecturers, all her courses are delivered on line so she can work anywhere. .....


----------



## David1979 (Feb 15, 2013)

I am also a photographer Jock! Small world, eh?


----------



## Jock719 (Nov 7, 2013)

Not half David...tried to put in a link to my website but the computer said no! /SNIP/


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

I am selling my house on fotocasa. I am also buying, although of course, one has to come before the other! The sites I use for both are fotocasa and idealista.com (1.4 million properties as of today, nearly 7,000 new listings yesterday alone) as they each have the largest amount of properties to choose from, to buy, to rent and even to share. If you scroll to the bottom of the home pages you can choose to view the sites in English.

I suppose Madrid would be too far for you? 

Good luck with your search!


----------



## Jock719 (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks Madiz....good advice. Sadly Madrid wouldn't do for us...I've just been looking again at the site and its full of properties almost too many !


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I would suggest that you seriously consider renting prior to purchasing.

My initial destination was the island of Gran Canaria, I eventually settled on the Island of El Hierro, 200 miles to the west, where I have now purchased property. 

Good luck with your re location.


----------



## Jock719 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hello Hepa and Good Evening, yes indeed, our plan is to rent. We have been going to Fuerte for the past 10 years and we have travelled extensively over the island photographing. The plan is to rent for 6-12months and do the purchase right first time. I must come to El Hiero with the camera!


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Fotocasa and Idealista are the main property websites in Spain. I prefer Idealista because Fotocasa tends to repeat properties on each page of results, has a horrible map tool where you have to zoom right in to get to the properties, and is generally is less usable. Idealista is the best property portal I have come across (and yes we did sell our property via it). But ... Idealista and Fotocasa are slightly more geared to the Spanish market, so they might not list all the expat properties, and most properties are described in Spanish. Also you'll notice that many properties on those sites are listed directly by the seller ("particular") rather than an agent - many Spaniards don't bother using agents as they aren't essential to the transaction process.


----------



## Jock719 (Nov 7, 2013)

Thank you Chopera, I'm still perusing Fotocasa and have already made contact with a chap selling a home which might just be the very ticket for us !


----------



## David1979 (Feb 15, 2013)

Jock719 said:


> Thank you Chopera, I'm still perusing Fotocasa and have already made contact with a chap selling a home which might just be the very ticket for us !


Didn't you say you were planning to rent?


----------



## Jock719 (Nov 7, 2013)

Still are, but there's a property which might be available x months down the line as it were. ....going out at Xmas, having a look then.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Jock719 said:


> Still are, but there's a property which might be available x months down the line as it were. ....going out at Xmas, having a look then.


One of the many problems with buying property in Spain is that nobody really knows the value of the market (transaction prices don't get published). This means that asking prices are too high and that properties hang around on the market for years on end. One way to try to get a feel for your target market is to register with idealista and fotocasa and save every property that interests you as a favourite, and see how long it hangs around for. Both Fotocasa and Idealista will send you an alert if a property has been removed or had it's asking price changed. You will soon find that pretty much nothing is selling. 

Generally if you think you might want to buy in Spain, make it a long term excercise, doing lots of ground work trying to understand the market, and yes, rent first.


----------



## morlandg (Jun 8, 2008)

*estate agents online*

idealista and fotocasa are both excellent. I found the following one by accident recently and it is directed at the UK and european markets:
magnoliapropertydotcodotuk
In particular have a look at 
magnoliapropertydotcodotuk/viewdetails.asp?id=9239


----------



## Jock719 (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks both, I have noticed that properties we looked at 5 years ago are still on the market, and pricing seems quite speculative, with prices going in high....it's very hard to get a feel for the market.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Jock719 said:


> Thanks both, I have noticed that properties we looked at 5 years ago are still on the market, and pricing seems quite speculative, with prices going in high....it's very hard to get a feel for the market.



Its a buyers market and prices are still very much on a downward trend. Properties arent moving quickly, so its no surprise that many are on the market after 5 years. That said, I suspect the "good ones" that are realistically priced (whatever that is??) do sell.

Before you get too bedded down with looking and speculating, its better to come over and get a feel for the areas, properties, lifestyles, economic climate etc.... Also remember that buying in Spain is nothing like it is in the UK

Jo xxx


----------



## weloveteaching (Nov 9, 2013)

Hello Hepa! We have been traveling around Europe and have now decided this is the country we want to settle in. Any suggestions about where to look for short term rentals or possibly house sitting options? We are thinking of staying at different locations for 2-6 weeks to get a feel. We know that living in a hotel is not going to be the same as truly living among the locals. Any suggestions will be much appreciated....we are looking for something along the east coast of Spain....not necessarily by the beach but not so far inland that we end up with cooler weather. Thanks in advance.....


----------



## morlandg (Jun 8, 2008)

weloveteaching said:


> Hello Hepa! We have been traveling around Europe and have now decided this is the country we want to settle in. Any suggestions about where to look for short term rentals or possibly house sitting options? We are thinking of staying at different locations for 2-6 weeks to get a feel. We know that living in a hotel is not going to be the same as truly living among the locals. Any suggestions will be much appreciated....we are looking for something along the east coast of Spain....not necessarily by the beach but not so far inland that we end up with cooler weather. Thanks in advance.....


Why not try Puerto de Mazarron in Murcia? Don't ask me what the attraction is because it's run down and sprawling but it certainly has something. Lots of Brits but still got the spanish feel to it. Bolnuevo ( next door) now is very attractive. A couple of years ago it didn't have enough going on but now it's moved on.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

weloveteaching said:


> Hello Hepa! We have been traveling around Europe and have now decided this is the country we want to settle in. Any suggestions about where to look for short term rentals or possibly house sitting options? We are thinking of staying at different locations for 2-6 weeks to get a feel. We know that living in a hotel is not going to be the same as truly living among the locals. Any suggestions will be much appreciated....we are looking for something along the east coast of Spain....not necessarily by the beach but not so far inland that we end up with cooler weather. Thanks in advance.....


I cannot help you regarding the east coast of Spain, for I am situated 900 miles south west of the Straits of Gibraltar, on a small Atlantic Island called El Hierro. Geographically we are not even part of Europe, but the archipelago of the Canary Isles consists of two Spanish provinces.

The link below has Photos of where we live


----------



## Jock719 (Nov 7, 2013)

Great pictures, I am surprised at how green the island looks. Very lush. Do you experience much seasonal variation compared to say Tenerife?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Jock719 said:


> Great pictures, I am surprised at how green the island looks. Very lush. Do you experience much seasonal variation compared to say Tenerife?


The green was due to the rain which usually arrives November to April, but then only for about three days annually. The coastal areas winter temperatures rarely drop below 16ºc and are usually in the mid 20's, Summertime 25º to 35ºc.

However the higher you go the hotter it is in the summer and the cooler it is in the winter. We are not high enough for snow and frost is unknown.

Our main residence is in Valverde, we are higher than Holme Moss in the Yorkshire Pennines, the last time we needed heating was three years ago, however I do own a pullover

I don't think we could be compared climatically with Tenerife, they have the extremes due to the height of Mount Teide, where last week there was snow.


----------



## Jock719 (Nov 7, 2013)

Yes, true ref Tenerife, I spent some time at Teide making large format photographs and I was amazed how cold it got and indeed how quickly it became cold. I suppose your island has more in common with Madeira in terms of climate. I told my wife that a fellow from El Hierro was corresponding here to which she replied " the ultimate in escapism"! Sounds good to me . 

Although I love the desert of Fuerteventura.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Jock719 said:


> Yes, true ref Tenerife, I spent some time at Teide making large format photographs and I was amazed how cold it got and indeed how quickly it became cold. I suppose your island has more in common with Madeira in terms of climate. I told my wife that a fellow from El Hierro was corresponding here to which she replied " the ultimate in escapism"! Sounds good to me .
> 
> Although I love the desert of Fuerteventura.


I believe Madeira gets a lot more rain than us.

Well the tranquility , and unspoiled Canarian charm and culture, linked with a South American influence is one of the reasons this is home.

We are two of the four English residents. No Scots. Our neighbours are from Venezuela, the barmaid is from Ecuador. The population is no more than 10,000, so crime is almost unknown. Hardly anyone can speak English and if we want any U.K. products we have to get on a plane to Gran Canaria or Tenerife.

All the islands I have visited I have liked, each different to the next.


----------



## Jock719 (Nov 7, 2013)

I think the authenticity must be the best feature. Similarly, the places we go to on Fuerteventura are almost entirely local...Tiscamanita and Tuineje are two favourites, and its easy to experience real Canarian life and culture. Our children are 7 and 3, and I would want them both to be fully immersed in local life. Certainly, my wife and I are determined that we want to live in a local area, we have tried short term holidays in local houses and the reception ah have had had been great!

No matter how often I use these forums, I still think its almost a miracle that people can correspond so easily from so far away, we are very fortunate.


----------



## morlandg (Jun 8, 2008)

*info*

"No matter how often I use these forums, I still think its almost a miracle that people can correspond so easily from so far away, we are very fortunate. "
Hear hear!
We are indeed very fortunate - not just because of the technology available but by the fact that ordinary people are prepared to listen to others and take the time to respond.
Graham


----------



## Jock719 (Nov 7, 2013)

Yes indeed. There are some really nice and helpful people out there. Thanks for all the responses to this thread so far, much food for thought .


----------



## weloveteaching (Nov 9, 2013)

morlandg said:


> Why not try Puerto de Mazarron in Murcia? Don't ask me what the attraction is because it's run down and sprawling but it certainly has something. Lots of Brits but still got the spanish feel to it. Bolnuevo ( next door) now is very attractive. A couple of years ago it didn't have enough going on but now it's moved on.


Thanks for the tip....that is an area we have not explored! We will take the time to visit it!


----------



## weloveteaching (Nov 9, 2013)

Hepa said:


> I cannot help you regarding the east coast of Spain, for I am situated 900 miles south west of the Straits of Gibraltar, on a small Atlantic Island called El Hierro. Geographically we are not even part of Europe, but the archipelago of the Canary Isles consists of two Spanish provinces.
> 
> The link below has Photos of where we live


Beautiful! Looks like miles and miles of beautiful unspoilt beaches and forests!


----------

